# B7100 HST towing this tractor to my shop



## marky1 (Apr 28, 2014)

I had something come loose in bellhousing, which cause sparks to fly and started to bogg down the engine. I shut it down pretty quick. Hopefully it is something simple like starter gear that did not disengage, or bolt came loose on pressure plate , as the sparks flew near that area? I need to get the tractor to my shop before I tear into the problem. Is there a way I can tow this tractor? I don't want to damage the hydrostat. I have a repair manual but not operator manual. I havenot had the tractor long, and previous owner recently had clutch and pres plate, t/o bearing replaced. Thjought I'd start by removing the starter and it appears if I get the mower deck off, I maybe look up into the bellhousing area? 


thanks
Mark


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Mark! I have a Kubota BX2200 hydrostat and I believe I read somewhere that there is a lever to hit to put it in freewheel mode. I know the John Deere's 300 series are inside the rear fender behind the rear tire. How far are you having to move it?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

When I had 95 B7100HST there was no way to put rear end free wheeling..had to life from ground to move.
I was told later on if you go real..real slow I could have tow B7100.


----------



## marky1 (Apr 28, 2014)

Found out that if you put hi/lo range lever in neutral, you can tow it. Previous owner had said he had put new clutch/ pressure plate etc in the tractor. When I pulled starter off, found remnants of broken pressure plate spring. was able to get most of it out thru starter hole and inspection hole on opposite side. Tractor clutch is still working. Got to looking and it appears clutch was not properly adjusted, apppeared it was adjusted so pressure plate was being depressed too far. Maybe that let a spring come loose in there? Adjusted the stop to limit pressure plate travel. Seems to be working for now. Maybe I can get lucky this time!


----------

